# Making the move on Sunday



## BlueBear (Mar 23, 2011)

The big move finally happens on Sunday, moving from Glasgow to Wellington. A few per journey jitters but looking forward to it all

Whoop whoop


----------



## relocatella (Nov 27, 2011)

It sounds scary and exciting at the same time.
Good luck with everything!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

BlueBear said:


> The big move finally happens on Sunday, moving from Glasgow to Wellington. A few per journey jitters but looking forward to it all
> 
> Whoop whoop


Hey BlueBear,
Congrats on the move. We did the same from NW England to Wellington 2 months ago. Journey was hell with a 13 month old but we survived.
Wellington is a fine place.
Hope it all goes well for you.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## zeldazebs (Jan 16, 2011)

Whoop whoop! Good luck. SO excited for you


----------

